# Star Citizen development is broke, says employees



## Krory (Oct 1, 2015)

Both former and current employees have reached out to The Escapist and made some disparaging remarks about Chris Roberts and the game they're working on.

Basically, they say there is only around $8 million of the $90 million raised left, there is no game to speak of currently (one demo, one vehicle demo, a FPS level, and an area to walk around in), some were never aware they were working on an actual game, and most disheartening of all... Roberts and his wife used these funds to buy themselves a mansion in the Pacific Palisades.

There's much more, including an extremely volatile response from Chris Roberts including personal attacks against the author of the Escapist article, Lizzy Finnegan (who some of you might know from #GamerGate).

Ruth and Idgie kiss


----------



## dream (Oct 1, 2015)

Well, this is going to be a fun time for fans of drama.  

I haven't looked into the situation but I honestly would not be surprised that some of the claims regarding Star Citizen are true.  It always felt a bit too good to be true for me, in a vaguely similar manner as Fable was and as such I feel that it will never be the game Roberts is promising.  Not fully.


----------



## scerpers (Oct 1, 2015)

how many kickstarter video games were successfully made with little to no fuck ups? all i can think of is shovel knight


----------



## dream (Oct 1, 2015)

Pillars of Eternity might be one though someone that followed its development closer would be better to answer this.


----------



## Krory (Oct 1, 2015)

How many Kickstarter games amassed $90 million dollars to pay for development, though?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 1, 2015)

Lara Croft said:


> Both former and current employees have reached out to The Escapist and made some disparaging remarks about Chris Roberts and the game they're working on.
> 
> Basically, they say there is only around $8 million of the $90 million raised left, there is no game to speak of currently (one demo, one vehicle demo, a FPS level, and an area to walk around in), some were never aware they were working on an actual game, and most disheartening of all... Roberts and his wife used these funds to buy themselves a mansion in the Pacific Palisades.
> 
> ...


this is glorious! hahaha! all those poor fuckers i've heard saying this would save gaming!

oh god, oh god....i think i'm cumming!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 1, 2015)

scerpers said:


> how many kickstarter video games were successfully made with little to no fuck ups? all i can think of is shovel knight



Yacht was on the verge of bankruptcy when they released the game. They were literally running on fumes at the last stage of development.

There's a lot of developers that learned the hard that they only make peanuts with crowdfunding methods, especially the one that started the whole thing. But Crpgs developers tend to spend their money better. Wasteland, Pillars of Eternity, Divinity: Original sin. Stuff like that,


----------



## Krory (Oct 1, 2015)




----------



## Simon (Oct 2, 2015)

lol


----------



## dream (Oct 2, 2015)

This just keeps getting better and better.


----------



## Krory (Oct 3, 2015)

Reddit is as bad as 4chan these days. 

And did that dude legit take _Jason Schreier_, of all people, at face vaue?


----------



## Simon (Oct 3, 2015)

> Update 8: Yes, I'm aware she cited 7 different anonymous sources titled CS1-CS7, and only a couple of instances match up with Glassdoor (though with direct quotes word for word). Are there perhaps 2 or 3 legitimate anonymous sources? Who knows, but it only takes one bad source to discredit an article.


People are seriously defending this article? what the fuck.


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 3, 2015)

But but I thought The Escapist care about ethics in gaming journalism


----------



## Krory (Oct 3, 2015)

Seraphiel said:


> krory I know you can bait better than this rofl, they release updates and playable stuff all the time



You legit think they're going to be able to deliver on what they promised

Oh God, don't tell me you were one of the poor saps that donated thousands of dollars.


----------



## Krory (Oct 3, 2015)

This is like Gearbox all over again. "But they showed and told us all of this stuff, that means it's 100% true!"


----------



## Krory (Oct 3, 2015)

Like look at that quote from the "mission statement" and if you honest to God believe that they are going to deliver on that promise, then there is literally no helping anyone.

I just hope it doesn't cost a bunch of gullible people ANOTHER $90 million dollars to figure that out.


----------



## Gaman (Oct 3, 2015)

Yeah anyone that spent money on star citizen and actually expected it to release with those promised features is insanely naive. I would honestly just be happy with fps and space battles. Though who even knows if it will ever release.


----------



## Simon (Oct 3, 2015)

From what little I've played of Star Citizen, I've gotta say they are definitely going to put something out in some shape or form, and it's going to be incredible.


----------



## Krory (Oct 5, 2015)

>CIG threatens to sue the Escapist if they don't remove the article and apologize
>Escapist refuses, states again they will if invited to take a look
>Game Informer flat-out lies about Escapist article


----------



## dream (Oct 5, 2015)

What lies has Game Informer spread?


----------



## Krory (Oct 5, 2015)

On their site regarding CIG's demands, they said Escapist had "no comment to make" and they wouldn't respond to CIG's demands - even two hours _after_ Escapist posted their public statement. The former statement even remains on their article as part of an "update," even though the GameInformer NOW shows the Escapist's reply (which wasn't even quotes to begin with, just summarized).

Pretty obvious where GI's cards lay.


----------



## dream (Oct 5, 2015)

Good work, GI.


----------



## Krory (Oct 10, 2015)

There's your missing $80+ million.


----------



## DeathScream (Oct 11, 2015)

-goes apeshit with star citizen crownfunding
-Defends Might No 9 Trainwreck and sucks inafune's small dick
-Krory being a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) once again...

Good NF...


----------

